# Portweiterleitung verhindert seit Telekomproblem



## Larrywayn (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich sitze nun schon seit 2 Tage an einem Problem und finde nicht mal den eigentlichen Fehler, was die Suche nach Lösungen erschwert.
Gegeben ist ein annähernd ähnliches Netzwerk wie in der angehängten Grafik. In Wirklichkeit gibt es an die 100 Geräte ein menge Switches, Server und WLanAccessPoints, welche aber hoffentlich nicht zum Problem Beitragen.

Letzte Woche konnte die eine FritzBox nicht mehr auf das Internet zugreifen, so dass ein Telekomtechniker kam und festgestellt hat, dass die Leitung zur Straße zu viele CRC Fehler verursachte, so dass er kurzerhand den Anschluss auf eine andere Leitung legte. An der Straße und bei uns auch, was die Fehler wesentlich verringerte (nicht beseitigte) aber zumindest den Internetzugriff ermöglichte.

Problem: Steht der Server wie im Bild auf Gateway .253 kann er durch den VPN Tunnel und der DynDNS Adresse des Speedports erreicht werden, jedoch nicht über die FritzBox mit fester IP.
Wechselt der Server auf Gateway .1, so ist er über die feste IP zu erreichen aber nicht über den VPN Tunnel.
Die Rechner im internen Netz können wunderbar über beide Gateways ins Internet und auch beide Boxen ansprechen.
Das eigentlich Kuriose ist folgendes: beide Boxen sind per Fernwartung zu erreichen über https, was bedeutet, dass die Domains bzw. IP Adressen der Boxen schon korrekt auf sie weitergeleitet werden, jedoch die Weiterleitung ins interne Netzwerk jeweils nur über eine Box funktioniert.
Vorletzte Woche funktionierten die Zugriffe über beide Router noch einwandfrei.
An den FritzBoxen und Speedports hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert. Die eine FritzBox wurde zeitweise sogar ausgetauscht mit dem gleichem Effekt, was die Firmware oder eine kaputte Box ausschließt.

Vermutlich übersehe ich nur ein kleines Detail.
Wenn jemand Ideen hat immer her damit, Danke 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Larrywayn


----------

